# Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2011



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2011 às 00:24)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2011 às 01:36)

Temperatura descendo com chuva a aproximar-se pelo radar e algum nevoeiro. 15.3ºC e 98% HR.


----------



## amando96 (1 Nov 2011 às 07:24)

16.4ºC muito nevoeiro.

Mínima de 16.2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2011 às 11:18)

Boas, por aqui, manhã de nevoeiro, há séculos que não via nevoeiro por estas bandas.  Agora, já com o sol a brilhar com algumas nuvens.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2011 às 12:46)

Noite húmida como não via há muito, e continua  Sigo com 1mm de precipitação acumulada, 16.5ºC e 98% HR. Mínima de 14.5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2011 às 15:48)

Por aqui vai descendo a temperatura e as nuvens também. 15.1ºC e 99% HR com vento fraco a moderado, tendo virado para NW agora.

2.1 mm


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2011 às 16:18)

Boa tarde,

Por cá tem estado a chover fraco desde praticamente depois da hora do almoço. Levo 0,4mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes. A minima da noite foi de *12,8ºC* e neste momento sigo com 19,3ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2011 às 16:28)

E bati a mínima... de dia  14.4ºC e 99% HR, com nevoeiro e morrinha!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2011 às 16:43)

Entretanto, o acumulado já subiu para os *3mm*.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2011 às 18:25)

Final de tarde a superar as expectativas por aqui (aliás, até nem esperava mais que 1 a 2mm por cá).

Acumulado no Sitio das Fontes com *8,8mm* neste momento. Sigo com 19ºC e vento fraco de S.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Nov 2011 às 18:32)

Em Évora tem estado a cair uma chuvinha moderada e constante, sem cair grandes aguaceiros, apenas chuva moderada.

Está bom.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2011 às 19:08)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,0 ºC (12h57)
Temperatura mínima = 14,9 ºC (05h02)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Tarde de chuva constante ...  descida moderada da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,0 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 14,9 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## trovoadas (1 Nov 2011 às 19:45)

Por aqui não passa de "morrinha" muito fraca mesmo parece névoa, ainda não deu pra escorrer na rua. No entanto o dá para tornar o piso muito escorregadio...à bocado na calçada ia andando e os pés a fugirem-me


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2011 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, nem morrinha nem nada. 

Máxima: 22.1ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC
atual: 19.1ºC


----------



## amando96 (1 Nov 2011 às 20:40)

18.0ºC, chuva muito fina a conta gotas.

A frente que aí vem de momento parece ameaçadora


----------



## trovoadas (1 Nov 2011 às 21:39)

Por aqui a "chuva molha parvos" engrossou e choveu moderado durante uma boa meia hora. Que bela rega 
Por agora tudo mais calmo mas aguarda-se essa bela frente que aí vem


----------



## Redfish (1 Nov 2011 às 21:51)

Por aqui chove fraco a moderado desde as 16-17 horas....
As previsões não apontavam para esta chuva...resultado disso fui dar uma volta de bike que se traduziu numa valente molha 

Amanha sim espera-se um dia bem animado


----------



## trovoadas (1 Nov 2011 às 22:13)

Só sei que tem estado a acumular bem 
Realmente à última da hora os modelos actualizaram e preveram esta precipitação. Para amanhã a previsão para o sul é bem animadora, entre os 20/30mm no "grosso" da frente, fora o antes e o depois.
A ver vamos!... mas a juntar ao dia de hoje podemos ter bons acumulados!


----------



## boneli (1 Nov 2011 às 23:19)

trovoadas disse:


> Só sei que tem estado a acumular bem
> Realmente à última da hora os modelos actualizaram e preveram esta precipitação. Para amanhã a previsão para o sul é bem animadora, entre os 20/30mm no "grosso" da frente, fora o antes e o depois.
> A ver vamos!... mas a juntar ao dia de hoje podemos ter bons acumulados!



Apesar de não ser Algarvio, tenho não uma mas duas costelas Algarvias...da bela cidade da restauração de onde são os meus Pais!! Fico contente por o pessoal ai estar com aquele sorriso no canto da boca, pela ajuda do São Pedro..a ver se Novembro é tão generoso como Outubro.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2011 às 23:58)

O dia termina por aqui com os *8,8mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes que já tinha referido (e 8,2mm aqui em Silves). Começou bem o Novembro.

A máxima de hoje foi de *21ºC* e a minima foi de *12,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,8ºC, 98% de humidade e sem vento.

Para amanhã, vamos aguardar o que nos vai chegar cá ao Algarve lá mais para o final do dia!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2011 às 10:14)

Bom dia por aqui dia marcado neste dia pelo ceu ameaçador, com alguns aguaceiros fortes mas muito curtos.

Sinceramente não espero que a frente propriamente dita registe mais do que uns 10 mm !!


----------



## trovoadas (2 Nov 2011 às 11:48)

Mais uma vez vai ser tudo rápido e intenso. 
Penso que poderá haver zonas com bons acumulados e outras nem tanto. Penso que os maiores acumulados a nível do Algarve vão ser nas suas serras na zona central e Norte, no entanto o litoral pode apanhar com uma outra célula e também ficar bem servido embora a frente pareça vir bastante fragmentada no seu bordo sul, mas lá está pode-se formar aqui uma célula mais intensa .


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2011 às 12:45)

A zona do Alentejo não sei que alguém reporta de lá neste momento parece que está a ser fortemente atingida mas lá está será tudo muito rápido ...
Aqui no Algarve as células que nos darão chuva na nossa zona ainda estão a nascer !!

Creio que entre as 15 e 16h a frente deverá passar por esta zona .....


----------



## trovoadas (2 Nov 2011 às 13:10)

Vamos lá ver se chega pelo menos aos 20mm em algumas zonas... 
A chuva de ontem à tarde/início da noite foi excelente fraca a moderada e certinha durante quase uma hora (aquela que se infiltra bem no terreno).

De resto este ano, pelo menos até agora, estamos num regime torrencial típico, algo que já há pelo menos dois anos não sucedia, resultado do tipo de padrão atmosférico estabelecido. Basicamente até agora não temos tido, praticamente nem antes nem depois, apenas a frente propriamente dita que quando vem deita tudo abaixo mas que não excede 1 hora de duração.

O dia de ontem veio quebrar um pouco esta tendência e espero que tenhamos um bom pós-frontal desta vez, para que os episódios de precipitação não fiquem confinados a apenas uma hora.

Por agora ainda não há sinal de chuva aqui por estes lados, da chuva propriamente dita pois de manhã já cairam alguns aguaceiros moderados mas nada de significativo.


----------



## rufer (2 Nov 2011 às 13:33)

Aqui pelo Cercal do Alentejo tem chovido desde as 9 e pouco. Alguns períodos com mais intensidade, mas nada de muito extraordinário.
Neste momento parou a chuva.

O vento sopra moderado.


----------



## sielwolf (2 Nov 2011 às 13:33)

Manhã com bastante chuva, vento e nevoeiro por Monchique. Acalmou agora um pouco embora continue a chover com menor intensidade. O céu começa a tornar-se menos escuro.


----------



## Redfish (2 Nov 2011 às 13:53)

Agora voltou a chover moderado a forte com bastante vento ... 
a tarde promete ser animada.


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2011 às 13:55)

Começou a descarregar aqui também...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2011 às 14:08)

E  que bem que choveu! Vento forte com rajadas, chuva fraca, 16.4ºC. A luz vai dando sinal, S. Mamede deve estar a voar


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2011 às 14:14)

Aqui por Lagoa choveu bem durante cerca da 10 a 15 minutos. O _rain rate _máximo chegou aos *85mm/h* e ficou um acumulado de *6,4mm* no Sitio das Fontes. Durante esse período o vento também se intensificou, e a rajada máxima chegou aos *61,2km/h*.

Neste momento está mais calmo, com alguns pingos ainda a cairem.


----------



## amando96 (2 Nov 2011 às 14:18)

Chove esporadicamente desde madrugada, acordei com 1.5mm, agora vai nos 12mm, muito vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2011 às 14:18)

E tem que ser hoje que a estação me falha por vezes. Ventos na ordem dos 50 km/h.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Nov 2011 às 14:26)

Muita chuva por aqui desde à meia hora com periodos muito intensos!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2011 às 14:27)

Brevemente vai entrar uma célula em todo o Algarve mas parece muito menos intensa do que esta que passou mas penso que a proxima hora ainda será marcada pela chuva !!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2011 às 14:35)

Eis que voltou ela novamente com chuva intensa !!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2011 às 14:35)

Nova rajada, *70.9 km/h* mesmo agora!!


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2011 às 14:38)

Volta a chover bem por aqui.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Nov 2011 às 14:43)

Aqui sucedem-se os periodos de chuva intensa! Já vai fazer uma hora de chuva quase ininterrupta


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2011 às 14:45)

Carga de água impressionante por aqui .....

Este ano chove pouco por aqui mas quando chove é á grande e á francesa !!


----------



## amando96 (2 Nov 2011 às 14:50)

Por aqui também está a dar-lhe bem


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2011 às 15:12)

Incrivel como chove mas que diluvio impressionante !!

O mais engraçado é que acho que 10 km a sul avaliando pelo radar que nem deve ter chovido nem 1/3 ... looolll

PS: Moro 10 km a norte de Faro em Santa Bárbara de Nexe ...
Sei que antes havia aqui uma estação meteorológica instalado algures em Santa Bárbara de Nexe ....
Se alguém souber onde posso ver os dados dessa estação agradecia !!

Chove torrencialmente há mais de 1 hora !!

Parece de noite estou de luz acesa a escrever !!


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2011 às 15:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Incrivel como chove mas que diluvio impressionante !!
> 
> O mais engraçado é que acho que 10 km a sul avaliando pelo radar que nem deve ter chovido nem 1/3 ... looolll
> 
> ...



Tem esta estação amadora: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IALGARVE5


----------



## amando96 (2 Nov 2011 às 15:28)

Já morei em Santa Bárbara 

Por cá continua, tenho 31.2mm

Temperatura a baixar, 17.2ºC, pressão nos 1003hPa e a descer, a estação prevê trovoada, vamos ver


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2011 às 15:32)

Por aqui já parou de chover e o céu começa a clarear.
Fiquei com *10,4mm* no Sitio das Fontes.
Agora é esperar pelo que o pós-frontal poderá deixar por aqui.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Nov 2011 às 15:38)

Que carga de água memorável apanhei no percurso entre Loulé e Gambelas e depois no percurso inverso.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2011 às 15:43)

Na tabela aparece Rain Rate (Taxa de precipitação por hora)

Mas como é que sei qual o valor exacto de precipitação, não posso somar senão aqui dá um disparate completo.
Acho melhor esperar por amanhã, senão parto a cabeça a fazer contas !!


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2011 às 16:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Na tabela aparece Rain Rate (Taxa de precipitação por hora)
> 
> Mas como é que sei qual o valor exacto de precipitação, não posso somar senão aqui dá um disparate completo.
> Acho melhor esperar por amanhã, senão parto a cabeça a fazer contas !!



No resumo diário, antes dos Gráficos e da tabela, tens o valor da precipitação acumulada hoje nessa estação: 20,1mm.


----------



## Stormm (2 Nov 2011 às 17:07)

Boas, por aqui entre as 14h e as 15h choveu torrencialmente como á muito tempo não via, foi um diluvio autentico, vento e chuva muito intensa!! 
Olhão hoje tem estado em "altas", hoje não me posso queixar!
Neste momento não chove, mas parece que a festa ainda não acabou por hoje.

Condições actuais:

17ºC
Céu muito nublado
Vento 23km/h W
Humidade: 88%


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2011 às 18:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com a tal chuva intensa entre as 14 h e as 15 h, mas rapidamente passou, agora tá mais frescote.

Máxima: 20.9ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC
atual: 16.1ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm


----------



## rufer (2 Nov 2011 às 19:15)

Em Vila Nova de Milfontes tudo calmo. Nem chuva nem vento. Está até agradável. 
Vamos ver para a noite.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2011 às 22:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,6 ºC (13h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1003 hPa

*Chuva muito forte por volta das 21h30 (durante cerca de 20 minutos).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,0 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *14,4 ºC* (dia 2).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2011 às 23:44)

Por aqui foi um evento relativamente calmo. Alguma chuva, vento com rajadas fortes mas nada de mais. Sigo com 14.0ºC. 

Extremos:
TMáx: 16,5ºC (13:42)
TMín: 14.0ºC (Actual)
Rajada máxima: *70,9 km/h* (14:35)


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2011 às 00:42)

Uma linha de muita instabilidade (chuvas fortes), com orientação de sudoeste para nordeste, tem estado a afectar, durante várias horas, uma zona que estende-se desde Portel, passando por Reguengos e indo até Elvas:






Radar de Precipitacion: Extremadura


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2011 às 10:00)

ecobcg disse:


> No resumo diário, antes dos Gráficos e da tabela, tens o valor da precipitação acumulada hoje nessa estação: 20,1mm.



Obrigada já vi .... tinha-lhe passado com os olhos por cima !!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2011 às 13:39)

Estremoz: a madrugada foi de trovoada por volta das 06h00. Esta manhã fortes precipitações na zona Alandroal/Elvas:






Fonte: Radar Extremadura


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2011 às 13:46)

Trovoada e dilúvio!! nAcompanhado de rajada de *77 km/h*!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2011 às 15:53)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã com alguns aguaceiros dispersos, que renderam *3,2mm* no Sitio das Fontes, recomeça a chover novamente por aqui.

A máxima de hoje foi de *21,8ºC* e a minima foi de *15,3ºC*. 

Sigo neste momento com 19,2ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## amando96 (3 Nov 2011 às 16:11)

4.2mm acumulados.
17.7ºC, 78% HR
Pressão nos 1001hPa e a descer.


----------



## Happy (3 Nov 2011 às 18:03)

Grandes relâmpagos agora em Portimão...
















Grande diluvio, num espaço de 10 minutos, relâmpagos, granizo, diluvio e vento, num dia que foi bem calminho!! E agora acalmou.. Como está para o lado de Silves? Alguém mediu a quantidade de precipitação?


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2011 às 18:27)

Por aqui apanhei um grande dilúvio na alta da cidade, com rajadas de vento bem forte. 10.8ºC actuais.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2011 às 18:53)

Que grande chuvada que acabou de cair por aqui! E acompanhada de alguns relâmpagos (apenas clarões, sem o raio visível). Saí de Lagoa às 18h, com a trovoada a SW de Lagoa, e logo começou a chover, e bem! Chegou aos *213,4mm/h* de _rain rate _no Sitio das Fontes às 18h18.

Neste momento o acumulado está nos *13,2mm *no Sitio das Fontes (às 18h era de apenas 3,6mm). Ou seja, *em cerca de 50 minutos, cairam 10mm* lá. Aqui em Silves o acumulado de hoje está nos 17,7mm.

A temperatura está nos 14,5ºC e agora já está tudo mais calmo.

O pessoal do Sotavento que se prepare, a seguir é ai!


----------



## amando96 (3 Nov 2011 às 18:59)

Começa a chover fraco e troveja ao longe. 

15.6ºC 1000hPa estáveis.


----------



## Happy (3 Nov 2011 às 19:14)

> apenas clarões, sem o raio visível



Aqui ainda houve uns poucos com o raio bem visível...


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2011 às 19:20)

Parece que já passou por aqui...caiu uma boa chuvada mas nada de muito forte e apenas vi um relâmpago com um bom estrondo! A força ficou toda no barlavento


----------



## amando96 (3 Nov 2011 às 19:39)

Temp baixou rápido, 13.9ºC

Subiu para 9.5mm acumulados, pressão nos 999hPa e a descer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2011 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas, ao final da tarde começou a chuva e alguma trovoada, mas o grosso da precipitação passou a sul tal como a trovoada. 

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 13.8ºC
actual: 13.8ºC

Precipitação: 6 mm (até ao momento)


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2011 às 20:37)

Às 19 horas, a Fóia estava com 8.2ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Nov 2011 às 21:01)

Évora:

Por aqui a tarde foi de chuva depois dos aguaceiros passageiros, agora voltamos a entrar no regime dos mesmos.

Temperatura máxima de 17.1ºC
Actual de 9.4ºC

Nas ultimas 24H temos um acumulado de 21.5mm!!!


----------



## amando96 (3 Nov 2011 às 21:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Às 19 horas, a Fóia estava com 8.2ºC.



Vai sem dúvida ser a noite mais fria deste segundo semestre, tenho 12.7ºC, 0.9ºC mais alto que a mínima corrente.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2011 às 21:40)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,3 ºC (10h48)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 12,6 ºC (07h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1001 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,0 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *11,9 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2011 às 21:41)

Por aqui a chuva tem sido esporádica, mas a noite fica fria na mesma. 10.2ºC e 99% HR com vento moderado. 999,0 hPa. A pressão caiu 1 hPa em 2 minutos há uns instantes, o que provocou um disparo na velocidade do vento.

Extremos:
TMáx: 15.4ºC
TMín: 10.0ºC
Raj. Máx: 77 km/h


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2011 às 22:20)

Zona Faro/Albufeira: radar mostra aproximação de manchas amareladas vindas de sudoeste e q8ue deve tocar terra entre as 22h30 e as 22h45.

Rainfall Radar Spain


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2011 às 08:48)

Manhã com periodos de chuva moderada e tempo bem mais fresco. Durante a madrugada houve um aguaceiro muito forte acompanhado de trovoada que me acordou por volta das 4:30


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2011 às 09:01)

Bom dia,

Noite com alguns aguaceiros, mas que renderam apenas *1,8mm* no Sitio das Fontes.
Às 08h15 choveu torrencialmente em Silves, mas quando cheguei a Lagoa já estava sol.

Neste momento chove forte aqui em Lagoa...no Sitio das Fontes não acusa nada...

A rajada máxima desta noite foi de 59,5km/h.

Neste momento sigo com 13,9ºC e vento moderado de WSW.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2011 às 09:43)

Aqui por Loulé choveu bem mais do que esses 2,6mm de Lagoa...tem chuvido muito por aqui! No dia de hoje já deve ir bem acima dos 10mm. A ver se o Amando mete aqui os dados de precipitação dele 
É mais ou menos a minha referência ainda que já seja bastante afastado daqui


----------



## Redfish (4 Nov 2011 às 10:08)

Boas
O dia amanheceu com 10/12º e aguaceiros moderados...

De salientar chuva acompanhado por vento muito forte por volta da 04.30 - 05.00 da manhã que me acordou pois foi bastante intenso (ainda suspeitei da ocorrencia de fenomeno mais extremo  dada a sua intensidade)


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2011 às 10:19)

Às 8h 5.9ºc na Fóia. Está bem frio lá no alto! Por aqui sucedem-se os aguaceiros fracos a moderados mas bem duradouros. Por agora tudo mais calmo mas há-de vir mais


----------



## amando96 (4 Nov 2011 às 10:30)

De momento 11.1ºC, a mínima.

2.7mm acumulados


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2011 às 11:04)

amando96 disse:


> De momento 11.1ºC, a mínima.
> 
> 2.7mm acumulados



Hum parece que a precipitação tem andado mais aqui por esta zona...


----------



## Redfish (4 Nov 2011 às 12:14)

A avaliar pela ultima imagem do Radar IM (Loulé - Cavalos) parece que iremos ter uns aguaceiros pontualmente fortes na zona Algarvia


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2011 às 14:06)

Boas, dia frio por aqui, 11.8ºC e 86% HR actuais. Mínima de 8.8ºC  A pressão tem estado entre os 996 e os 997 o dia todo. Amanhã prevê-se possibilidade de neve acima dos 1000m, alguém se aventura em S. Mamede?


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2011 às 14:16)

*Estremoz*



01h30 = 11,8 ºC; 998 hPa
07h30 = 11,0 ºC; 996 hPa
14h00 = 12,9 ºC; 997 hPa


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2011 às 14:17)

Neste momento, a W aqui de Lagoa está um "escuro" tenebroso! Ainda há pouco, por volta das 13h, ainda avistei alguns mammatus aqui na zona...vamos ver o que chega aqui...


----------



## Happy (4 Nov 2011 às 14:27)

trovoadas disse:


> Às 8h 5.9ºc na Fóia. Está bem frio lá no alto! Por aqui sucedem-se os aguaceiros fracos a moderados mas bem duradouros. Por agora tudo mais calmo mas há-de vir mais



Como consegue aceder a esses dados da Foia? Está a ficar muito escuro aqui por Portimão


----------



## sielwolf (4 Nov 2011 às 14:29)

chove moderadamente em Portimão!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2011 às 14:34)

Aqui em Lagoa também chove, mas fraco. Não passou dos 7mm/h no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## sielwolf (4 Nov 2011 às 14:37)

hoje de manhã ( 8h30m ) estavam 9ºC na Vila de Monchique! Dia mais frio deste Outono


----------



## Redfish (4 Nov 2011 às 14:39)

No sat 24 dá para ver a entrada de zona nublosa bastante compacta que poderá se traduzir em acumulados de precipitação generosos nas proximas horas aqui no Algarve...

De momento aqui está o chamado "_Sol de pouca dura_"


----------



## sielwolf (4 Nov 2011 às 15:03)

A rondar os 13ºC em Portimão


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2011 às 16:02)

A máxima por aqui não passou dos *16,1ºC* e neste momento estão apenas 14,3ºC. Dia bem fresco este!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2011 às 17:02)

Hoje a noite promete ser bem fresquinha! 11.2ºC por aqui com céu muito nublado. A pressão sobe agora rapidamente, vento fraco. 8ºC já pelas planícies da Serra de S. Mamede (estação Cabeço de Mouro)


----------



## amando96 (4 Nov 2011 às 17:11)

Cá não passou dos 15ºC, agora estão 11.7ºC

Só acumulei 3.2mm...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2011 às 18:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,1 ºC (15h16)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 10,8 ºC (06h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1000 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,0 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *9,8 ºC* (dia 4).


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2011 às 18:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Máxima: 16.9ºC
mínima: 11.9ºC
atual: 12.6ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2011 às 18:58)

Parece que as zonas nordeste do barlavento e litoral alentejano têm tido bons acumulados ao longo dia de hoje. No Algarve central no caldeirão os aguaceiros têm sido uma constante ao longo do dia de hoje mas nota-se que chegam já enfraquecidos no entanto molham sempre bem
O sotavento é que parece que ficou um pouco à margem no dia de hoje...
Entretanto parece que os aguaceiros estão aí para continuar pelo menos mais esta noite. No radar vê-se mais uma mancha nublosa a entrar de noroeste para sueste ali pela zona de Lisboa e que deverá chegar até ao Algarve. 
No entanto as zonas mais afectadas deverão ser mesmo as zonas do litoral oeste sul. À medida que estas manchas nublosas se vão deslocando de noroeste para sueste e de oeste para este, rumo ao interior, vão perdendo a sua força.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2011 às 22:55)

Mesmo bom, 8.7ºC e 99% HR com vento de Norte. Bati a mínima de hoje e da estação desde que tenho registos em Setembro. Mas a mínima de sempre foi 3.2ºC em Fevereiro quando comecei registos meteorológicos.

Extremos:
TMáx: 12.6ºC (13:28)
TMín: actual
Raj. Máx: 37.8 km/h (3:16)
Pressão Mínima: 995.3 hPa (6:16)
Pressão Máxima: 1004.2 hPa (actual)


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2011 às 23:33)

Estou neste momento com a minima do dia no Sitio das Fontes, com *9,8ºC* Está fresquinho! A noite promete ser fria.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2011 às 15:21)

Tive uma mínima fresquinha de 7.5ºC pelas 7 e picos da manhã  Agora sigo com céu maioritariamente nublado, 13.5ºC e 66% HR com vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2011 às 21:02)

E se bem que o vento disparou! Sigo com rajadas na ordem dos 40-45 km/h. 10.5ºC e 85% HR, com 34 km/h de Norte.

Rajada máxima de 46.4 km/h.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Nov 2011 às 11:47)

Bom Dia 

Tive uma minima de 8.9ºC 

Neste momento céu limpo, vento a soprar fraco a moderado de NW e tenho 14.6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2011 às 14:26)

Mínima de 7.9ºC por aqui, não foi nada na minha expectativa  Sigo com 14.4ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Nov 2011 às 18:27)

Máxima *15.9ºC*

Agora *12.6ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (6 Nov 2011 às 22:50)

Boa noite.
Depois de um dia de céu limpo e com a máxima a chegar aos *19,3ºC*, estou neste momento com a temperatura mais baixa de hoje, com uns fresquinhos *7,2ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Nov 2011 às 23:46)

*6,6ºC* no Sitio das Fontes neste momento. Está uma noite bem fria!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Nov 2011 às 23:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,2 ºC (14h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,0 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = --/--


----------



## ecobcg (7 Nov 2011 às 09:07)

Bom dia,

A noite foi gelada por aqui, com a minima a baixar aos *3,7ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de NNE e temperatura nos 9,8ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Nov 2011 às 14:02)

Aqui a situação "inverteu-se".  Mínima de 5.9ºC aqui aos 400m, enquanto a parte mais alta da cidade se ficou pelos 7ºC. Os vales registaram cerca de 2ºC 

Actualmente 15.4ºC e vento fraco a moderado. Céu limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2011 às 18:43)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e uma noite fria. 

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 6.0ºC
atual: 11.9ºC

Normalmente, registo este valor na mínima na última semana de Novembro e não a 7 de Novembro.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (7 Nov 2011 às 20:09)

Ola amigos:

En Huelva, Espanha hoje:

Minima:   6,0ºc
Maxima: 18,1ºc

Actual: 12,7ºc vento fraco do Oeste (w), o calma.

Ate pronto


----------



## amando96 (7 Nov 2011 às 22:20)

Aqui a mínima foi de 8.6ºC

Agora está nos 10.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Nov 2011 às 23:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,7 ºC (14h24)
Temperatura mínima = 6,2 ºC (06h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,0 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima (provisório) = 6,2 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Nov 2011 às 02:01)

Évora:

Ontem, (Segunda-Feira) Dados CGE
A temperatura Mínima foi de 4.3ºC (3.5ºc pelo IM)
Máxima: 17.4ºC                           (18.1ºC Pelo IM)

Actual:
5.9ºC


Edit: 5.1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (8 Nov 2011 às 12:06)

Bom dia,

Por aqui tivemos mais uma noite fria, com a minima a ficar-se nos *4,7ºC*.
O dia nasceu pouco nublado, mas neste momento já está muito nublado e chove de forma fraca, com a passagem desta frente (também ela de fraca actividade).
A temperatura actual está nos 16,1ºC e o vento está fraco de ESE.


----------



## Redfish (8 Nov 2011 às 14:31)

Aqui por Loulé nem uma pinga ainda ...

Parece que só choveu hoje no Barlavento


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2011 às 15:55)

Boa tarde parece que a frente encontra-se neste momento já aqui em cima.
Começou a chover fraco com intervalos de moderado ....

Pelo satélite parece existir uma travamento das nuvens aqui em cima ....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2011 às 16:31)

...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Nov 2011 às 18:18)

Que venha!  Sigo com 12.3ºC e vento moderado. Rajada máxima de 39 km/h há instantes.

Máxima de 12.6ºC, acho que ainda se vai quebrar o recorde.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Nov 2011 às 21:00)

A tarde por aqui foi de chuva fraca mas constante, contabilizando, neste momento, *4,2mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.

Um facto interessante é que desde as 17h a temperatura tem estado sempre a aumentar. Neste momento estou com a máxima do dia, com *18,1ºC*, mas com tendência a aumentar mais. (ontem, a esta hora, tinha menos de 8ºC no Sitio das Fontes).


----------



## Redfish (8 Nov 2011 às 21:19)

Aqui na zona do Barracal Algarvio continua a chuva "molha-parvos", 

A temperatura ronda os 15º e um acumulado diario de 2.3 mm.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Nov 2011 às 08:56)

A mancha de precipitação e mesmo segundo o Sat24, temos uma zona instável em todo o Alentejo e no Sotavento Algarvio onde presumo que esteja a chover bastante desde há cerca de uma hora ...
Contudo espera-se que ao avançar para dentro de terra perca intensidade como refere o IM !!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2011 às 09:03)

Aurélio disse:


> A mancha de precipitação e mesmo segundo o Sat24, temos uma zona instável em todo o Alentejo e no *Sotavento *Algarvio onde presumo que esteja a chover bastante desde há cerca de uma hora ...
> Contudo espera-se que ao avançar para dentro de terra perca intensidade como refere o IM !!



No Sotavento ou no Barlavento? 

Por aqui vai chovendo de forma fraca, vou com 1,8mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes. A minima da noite foi de *18,1ºC* e sigo neste momento com 18,2ºC e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## Redfish (9 Nov 2011 às 09:07)

As Imagens de Radar indicam que o Barlavento irá ser contemplado com bastante chuva, vamso ver se chega cá á Fronteira (Barla-Sotavento)..

A temperatura ronda os 17.5 º


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2011 às 09:22)

Por aqui tem chuviscado. Estratos mais ou menos organizados.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Nov 2011 às 09:47)

ecobcg disse:


> No Sotavento ou no Barlavento?
> 
> Por aqui vai chovendo de forma fraca, vou com 1,8mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes. A minima da noite foi de *18,1ºC* e sigo neste momento com 18,2ºC e vento fraco de SSE.



Claro queria dizer no Barlavento !!


----------



## trovoadas (9 Nov 2011 às 09:50)

Pelo andar da carroça não vamos ter mais do que "chuviscos" ou chuva fraca a moderada do Algarve central para o sotavento...enfim é o que temos.

Por aqui vai pigando ali e ali de forma muito fraca.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Nov 2011 às 11:03)

chuva fraca do tipo  "molha parvos"  e não passa disto


----------



## amando96 (9 Nov 2011 às 11:20)

Por cá é o mesmo... 1.7mm hoje e 3mm ontem.


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2011 às 11:23)

Mesmo assim não sei. Uma mancha destas estacionária durante umas 2-3 horas é capaz de produzir alguma coisa. Há ali potencial, vamos ver...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2011 às 11:41)

Já chove moderado em Olhão. Pingas mais grossas, já não é a chuva molha tolos.


----------



## sielwolf (9 Nov 2011 às 11:42)

Bom dia.
Em Monchique tem estado a chover toda a manhã com alguma intensidade. De referir também o intenso nevoeiro por aqui. Neste momento já estão acumulados 25 mm!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2011 às 11:47)

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca, mas constante, na ordem dos 1 a 2mm/h.
Neste momento o acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos *5,4mm*. Sigo com 18ºC e vento fraco a moderado de S.


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2011 às 14:08)

Fechou a torneira há pouco mais de meia-hora... esperava mais que os 4 mm que cairam...


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2011 às 14:22)

Por aqui o sol também já se vai mostrando.
Fiquei com 6,6mm acumulados.
Este mês de Novembro vai com um total de 56mm acumulados.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Nov 2011 às 14:55)

Chove aqui como se não houvesse amanhã!! E agora que a minha estação está com falhas de sinal 

Edit: Chove menos agora.


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2011 às 17:09)

32,9mm das 14h às 15h na estação de Portalegre(cidade).


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Nov 2011 às 17:26)

Essa estação não tem dado precipitação ultimamente, de certeza que foi alguma calibração. Choveu bem, mas 30 mm numa hora também acho que não!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Nov 2011 às 19:02)

Évora está um pandemónio.

A chuvada foi tal, que formaram-se piscinas em algumas estradas, inclusive a minha rua, onde tenho uma corporação dos bombeiros em conjunto com a CME a remover a piscina.

Felizmente sem quaisquer danos materiais ou pessoais!


----------



## Geiras (9 Nov 2011 às 19:02)

Especial atenção à célula a Oeste de Sines!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Nov 2011 às 19:09)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Évora está um pandemónio.
> 
> A chuvada foi tal, que formaram-se piscinas em algumas estradas, inclusive a minha rua, onde tenho uma corporação dos bombeiros em conjunto com a CME a remover a piscina.
> 
> Felizmente sem quaisquer danos materiais ou pessoais!



É bem verdade. 
Mas é capaz de ser bem pior o que vem ai... A célula a W de Sines vem para cá direita... Pelo menos aparente..


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Nov 2011 às 19:19)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Évora está um pandemónio.
> 
> A chuvada foi tal, que formaram-se piscinas em algumas estradas, inclusive a minha rua, onde tenho uma corporação dos bombeiros em conjunto com a CME a remover a piscina.
> 
> Felizmente sem quaisquer danos materiais ou pessoais!


O registado aí na última hora foi mais ou menos o mesmo aqui quando relatei chuva torrencial. As estradas tornaram-se em plenos rios.

Sigo com  12.9ºC.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Nov 2011 às 20:32)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> É bem verdade.
> Mas é capaz de ser bem pior o que vem ai... A célula a W de Sines vem para cá direita... Pelo menos aparente..


Já tinha reparado nisso.

Já avisei aqui os vizinhos para protegerem bem as portas porque vem aí festa!


----------



## Geiras (9 Nov 2011 às 20:34)

Situação complicada... precipitação acumulada numa hora:


----------



## trovoadas (9 Nov 2011 às 20:39)

Geiras disse:


> Situação complicada... precipitação acumulada numa hora:



Isso mais parece uma super célula....


----------



## amando96 (9 Nov 2011 às 20:51)

Hoje acumulei 6.7mm, total no mês vai nos 56.7mm.


----------



## Geiras (9 Nov 2011 às 22:20)

14,9mm acumulados entre as 20h e as 21h em Alcácer do Sal:


----------



## Gerofil (9 Nov 2011 às 23:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,9 ºC (14h11)

*Trovoada despersa durante a última madrugada.*

ONTEM

Temperatura máxima = 14,3 ºC (10h15)
Temperatura mínima = 6,9 ºC (03h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,0 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima (provisório) = 6,2 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2011 às 00:27)

Geiras disse:


> 14,9mm acumulados entre as 20h e as 21h em Alcácer do Sal



Na hora a seguir foram mais 25,1mm.
E a estação nem se encontra na área que foi mais afectada.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Nov 2011 às 01:10)

Évora:
Máxima de 17.2ºC
Mínima de 12.1ºC

Precipitação acumulada de 33.2mm!!!


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2011 às 11:01)

No dia de ontem praticamente choveu o equivalente a 50% da precipitação mensal em algumas regiões da Beira Baixa, Alto Alentejo e Península de Setúbal.





Ainda:
41,0mm - Portalegre/cidade
23,8mm - Lisboa/Geofísico
19,9mm - Santarém/Fonte Boa
8,9mm - Odemira/S.Teotónio 

Pelas imagens de radar, no que diz respeito à precipitação acumulada, locais como Portel, Viana do Alentejo, Zebreira e Alvega, também deveriam apresentar valores interessantes.
Mas os problemas com os pluviometros continuam...


----------



## amando96 (10 Nov 2011 às 16:11)

Estive em faro de manhã, pouca chuva e o céu chegou a estar pouco nublado.

Cá para os montes tem chovido pouco, 1.7mm acumulados, mínima de 16.1ºC


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Nov 2011 às 17:58)

Algo me diz que vai cair um trovoadão em Évora... 

Passei a tarde num sitio de onde avisto toda a cidade de Évora (perto da Cartuxa) e agora para o fim da tarde, viam-se bandos de centenas de pássaros a voar...  Não sei se está associado, mas há-de significar qualquer coisa!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2011 às 18:19)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Algo me diz que vai cair um trovoadão em Évora...
> 
> Passei a tarde num sitio de onde avisto toda a cidade de Évora (perto da Cartuxa) e agora para o fim da tarde, viam-se bandos de centenas de pássaros a voar...  Não sei se está associado, mas há-de significar qualquer coisa!



A imagem de satélite tá limpa, associar pássaros a mau tempo é algo um bocado subjectivo


----------



## ecobcg (10 Nov 2011 às 23:28)

Boa noite pessoal.

A estação teve um pequeno problema esta tarde, mas já fui ainda há pouco resolvê-lo (o raio da pilha do ISS foi-se à vida e não avisou...perdi alguns dados desta tarde, ainda bem que não choveu nem houve nada de significativo durante o final da tarde...).

Mas já está tudo a funcionar novamente. Sigo neste momento com 14,4ºC, sem vento e com nevoeiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Nov 2011 às 23:34)

Boa noite. Sigo com uma noite quente, 14.4ºC com vento moderado de Sul e 99% HR, o dia todo  Manhã marcada por nevoeiro denso.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Nov 2011 às 23:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,9 ºC (15h11)
Temperatura mínima = 13,8 ºC (07h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,0 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima (provisório) = 6,2 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## amando96 (11 Nov 2011 às 00:08)

Por cá ainda vou 17.9ºC, começou a subir quando o sol se pôs... muito nevoeiro, e do denso.

Faro está nos 19ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2011 às 17:31)

Dia quente e húmido por cá, agora desce rapidamente devido à viragem do vento. 16.0ºC e 88% HR. Máxima de 18.9ºC! Vento moderado, 21 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2011 às 17:45)

Por cá a máxima foi de *22,3ºC* e a minima foi de *14,4ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 19,2ºC e vento fraco de ESE, com a humidade nos 92%.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2011 às 21:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,9 ºC (14h47)
Temperatura mínima = 13,8 ºC (06h09)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *18,9 ºC* (dia 11); temp. mínima (provisório) = 6,2 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## ecobcg (12 Nov 2011 às 11:46)

Bom dia,

Por cá o dia amanheceu muito nublado e com vento moderado a forte de ESE. Neste momento está um vento médio na ordem dos *30km/h*, mas com rajadas que já atingiram os *59km/h*.

A temperatura actual está nos 20.1ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2011 às 11:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas que vão deixando o sol ir espreitando de vez em enquanto. Sigo com 20.2ºC e vento moderado a forte de leste.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Nov 2011 às 14:02)

Que ar quente! 19.5ºC, 50% HR, vento forte constante.

Max 60,1 km/h


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Nov 2011 às 19:44)

O vento acalmou, rajada máxima de 60.1 km/h, não aumentou mais que isto, mas o vento tem andado constante entre os 40 e os 55 km/h todo o dia. Um dia muito quente também com máxima de 20.4ºC pelas 15:32.

Agora sigo com 19.4ºC, 54% HR e vento moderado a forte. 31.7 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2011 às 22:00)

Alandroal: temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 13 ºC e os 22 ºC; agora 16,5 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2011 às 23:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas.

Máxima: 22.1ºC
mínima: 15.8ºC
atual: 19.1ºC

Isto é tipo as Caraíbas. 

De salientar, a valente barulheira que faz o mar, aí está o levante em todo o seu esplendor.


----------



## Redfish (13 Nov 2011 às 09:56)

Ceu encoberto, vento moderado e nem uma pinga ....


----------



## Brunomc (13 Nov 2011 às 11:47)

Boas

Esta madrugada ouvi trovoada a uns 2 km a NW/W daqui.
Ainda cairam uns aguaceiros moderados acompanhados de algum vento moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes

Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de S/SE e estou com 19.9ºC na Auriol


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2011 às 15:51)

Boas, por aqui, a tarde está de céu muito nublado e as gaivotas fazem uma chinfrineira, aqui onde eu moro, e ainda moro a 1 km da ria. 

Sigo com 19.1ºC e vento fraco a moderado de sueste.

O radar de Loulé tem tanto ruído não sei se vem chuva ou não, até irrita.


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2011 às 16:34)

Dificilmente teremos notícias do tempo. A frente segue paralela à costa e pouco se vai adentrar. Há alguma chuva na costa vicentina mas nada de anormal. Sobra o campo de vento que tem sido interessante. Vento médio de 25-30 Km/h com boas rajadas de 50-60Km/h. A Fóia está com pouco mais de 13ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Nov 2011 às 18:46)

Por cá, dia de céu encoberto mas sem precipitação. Vento moderado com rajadas fortes de Sul. Tmáx. 18.6ºC Tmin. 13.1ºC
Seguimos com 15.8ºC e pressão 1009 hPa


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Nov 2011 às 18:49)

Sim, aqui por estes lados tudo calmo excepto o vento. Rajada máxima de 63.7 km/h pelas 6:56, agora seguimos com rajadas na ordem dos 30-40 km/h, nada de mais 

T. Máx de 20.0ºC aqui uns metros mais abaixo  Mínima de 17.1ºC (vento de E )

Neste momento 18.0ºC.



> e pressão 1009 hPa


Como 1009 hPa se o IM vai com 1012??


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2011 às 19:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,1 ºC (15h08)

ONTEM

Temperatura máxima = 20,8 ºC (14h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Aumento da intensidade do vento (moderado com rajadas de sul) desde o início da noite, descida da pressão atmosférica e previsão de chuva a partir da madrugada. Condições propícias a trovoadas (pelos modelos) na manhã de amanhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima (provisório) = 6,2 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## ecobcg (13 Nov 2011 às 20:17)

Boa noite,

Por cá hoje o dia foi de céu nublado, mas sem pinga.
A máxima foi de *21,5ºC* e a minima foi de *19,1ºC*. O vento tem estado fraco a moderado de SE, com a rajada máxima a chegar apenas aos 49,9km/h.

Para não variar, a animação (que infelizmente também causou estragos significativos) ficou toda lá para cima.


----------



## amando96 (13 Nov 2011 às 20:49)

Chuviscos muito fracos de madrugada e agora.

Pelo sat24 parece que poderá vir aí alguma animação...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2011 às 23:05)

Boas, por aqui, só umas pingas e nada mais. Irra que é sempre a mesma coisa, até enjoa, sempre os mesmos a levarem com tudo, deve ser efeitos da troika. 

O ECM indica trovoada para as 3 h da manhã para aqui, deixa lá ver se chega alguma coisa. Mas com a sorte, deve passar tudo ao lado.


----------



## Redfish (13 Nov 2011 às 23:24)

O dia esta a valer pelo vento , que tem sido moderado a forte nestas ultimas horas

Vamos esperar que a chuva chegue aqui...Para variar vai ser de madrugada


----------



## ecobcg (13 Nov 2011 às 23:52)

Aqui de Silves vêem-se agora muitos clarões a W! Mas estão muito longe e não acho que vão aproximar-se muito mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2011 às 00:07)

Enquanto o litoral centro bomba, aqui voa tudo  Começo já o dia com 62 km/h de rajada.

17.5ºC actuais, nem o vento arrefece isto.


----------



## Stormm (14 Nov 2011 às 00:39)

Por aqui muito vento mas chuva ainda naõ há sinal, pelo satélite a minha zona só deve "apanhar com algo" durante a madrugada, isto é, se não passar tudo ao lado como é costume


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2011 às 01:51)

A situação vai evoluindo. A superfície frontal fria desloca-se lentamente também para leste; Beira-Baixa e Alto Alentejo esperam moderada instabilidade a partir do meio da madrugada em diante ...





Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008

Descargas eléctricas na última meia-hora:




ImapWeather


----------



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2011 às 02:42)

Uma palavra para o que está a acontecer aqui: *MEDO!!!!*


----------



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2011 às 02:51)

Que trovoada brutal!! Foram 10 minutos alucinantes! Há anos que não via algo assim!


----------



## thunderhunter (14 Nov 2011 às 03:11)

ecobcg disse:


> Uma palavra para o que está a acontecer aqui: *MEDO!!!!*


 podes dar-me a tua localização? É que eu estou a acompanhar o forum no tlm e não aparece as vossas localizaçoes só o NickName. Obrigado.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2011 às 03:12)

thunderhunter disse:


> podes dar-me a tua localização? É que eu estou a acompanhar o forum no tlm e não aparece as vossas localizaçoes só o NickName.



Silves.
Agora a trovoada já está mais a NE.


----------



## thunderhunter (14 Nov 2011 às 03:17)

ecobcg disse:


> Silves.
> Agora a trovoada já está mais a NE.



ok obrigado. Então está muito longe de mim. Setúbal e também já cá passou uma bem forte desde das 23h até mais mt menos as 2h foi sempre a trovejar umas vezes com mais intensidade outras com menos mas sempre a ver flashs e ouvir o rimbombar dos trovoes. Por aqui agora tudo mais calmo embora continue a chover.


----------



## pax_julia (14 Nov 2011 às 05:34)

Forte trovoada por Beja. Cerca das 4:30h forte aparato electrico com chuva e granizo! Por agora chove moderadamente com exporadicas descargas electricas.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2011 às 06:37)

pax_julia disse:


> Forte trovoada por Beja. Cerca das 4:30h forte aparato electrico com chuva e granizo! Por agora chove moderadamente com exporadicas descargas electricas.



A EMA de Beja registou *20mm* entre as 4h e as 5h.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2011 às 07:55)

Ora muito bem, enquanto o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve têm trovoada, eu sigo com.. 6.9mm e vento forte  11.7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2011 às 08:44)

Estremoz: madrugada tranquila, com alguma chuva desde as 4h00, sem trovoada ... 12,6 ºC e 1011 hPa por agora.


----------



## Happy (14 Nov 2011 às 08:50)

Isto hoje a noite das 2:20 às 3 da manhã foi mesmo muito forte!! Parecia que estávamos a ser bombardeados!! brutal!


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2011 às 08:50)

Trovoada também perto das 5 da manhã. Alguma chuva mas nada de especial. A manhã segue tranquila com céu nublado mas a querer abrir. Vamos ter sol ainda na parte da manhã.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Nov 2011 às 09:23)

Chuva forte por aqui durante uns 20 min e está agora a passar...já vê o céu a abrir. Curioso é que choveu mais agora que durante a noite
Ao analisar as imagens de radar parece que a trovoada da noite abriu um "buraco" ao atravessar o centro Algarvio. 
Parece que o radar dos cavalos não está tão mal assim uma vez que mostra sempre um buraco em seu redor
Aqui a trovoada das 4 da manhã pareceu-me mais intensa a sueste daqui para a zona de Faro/Olhão mas analisando os dados do IM parece que a grande força cruzou o barlavento rumo ao interior no sentido sudoeste- Nordeste.
 Não sei mas parece-me que na serra deve ter chovido bem


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2011 às 09:30)

trovoadas disse:


> Chuva forte por aqui durante uns 20 min e está agora a passar...já vê o céu a abrir. Curioso é que choveu mais agora que durante a noite
> Ao analisar as imagens de radar parece que a trovoada da noite abriu um "buraco" ao atravessar o centro Algarvio.
> Parece que o radar dos cavalos não está tão mal assim uma vez que mostra sempre um buraco em seu redor
> Aqui a trovoada das 4 da manhã pareceu-me mais intensa a sueste daqui para a zona de Faro/Olhão mas analisando os dados do IM parece que a grande força cruzou o barlavento rumo ao interior no sentido sudoeste- Nordeste.
> Não sei mas parece-me que na serra deve ter chovido bem



Em Olhão, entre 4h20m e as 4h30m trovejou e choveu torrencialmente, foram 10 minutos de acção que deixaram uns 12 mm, depois foi chovendo fraco a moderado e levo neste momento 18 mm. A troika cortou mesmo isto, só 10 minutos é que merecem os algarvios, os lisboetas e o pessoal do litoral centro tiveram acção o dia todo.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Nov 2011 às 10:00)

Aguardemos melhores dias...ainda espero uma depressão aqui a sudoeste este ano se bem que mesmo essas às vezes falham  a sua "missão". Recordo-me do no ano passado haver sempre um anti-ciclone na europa a dar cabo destas depressões e a ridicularizarem-nas. Um dos eventos mais interessantes de precipitação o ano passado foi um frente "ridicula" que causou inundações no barlavento e salvo errou rendeu 60mm em Faro.
Na minha mente está sempre uma "super-célula" como a de dezembro passado no barlavento que provocou 50mm horários em Sagres ou aquela trovoada de Maio em Faro...isso sim dá para tirar a barriga da miséria.

Quanto a esta noite aqui não foi mesmo nada caiu um aguaceiro moderado durante a trovoada que durou uns 10/15 min e que teve sempre a sul daqui. O que salvou isto foi agora de manhã uma valente chuvada
Por agora o céu já está a limpar e não sei se teremos ou não mais alguns aguaceiros lá para a tarde...


----------



## trepkos (14 Nov 2011 às 11:30)

Madrugada marcada por trovoadas esporádicas que deixaram boa precipitação, pontualmente forte. 

Segue nova trovoada, mas ainda sem precipitação.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2011 às 11:42)

> *Mau tempo: Vento arranca sobreiros*
> 
> Cerca de trinta sobreiros foram esta segunda-feira arrancados pela força do vento, numa herdade do concelho de Alvito, no Baixo Alentejo.
> 
> ...


Correio da Manhã


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2011 às 13:50)

As boas das células só hoje é que aqui vêm   Há meia hora mais ou menos meteu se uma chuvada e uma grande ventania, e uma temp. de... *8.8ºC!!!* Tive rajada de 76 km/h na passagem da célula, que fez a pressão subir muito rápido! Posso ter registado mais, a estação dá lhe ataques com chuva...


----------



## trepkos (14 Nov 2011 às 14:50)

AnDré disse:


> Correio da Manhã



Tem um erro, Vila Nova da Baronia é concelho de Viana do Alentejo e não de Alvito, apesar da proximidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2011 às 14:55)

Parece que vem aí alguma coisa de novo... Estou sem dados na estação, começou me a dar 800mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2011 às 14:56)

> *Algarve: Duas derrocadas entre as praias da Rocha e do Vau*
> 
> Duas falésias situadas entre as praias da Rocha e do Vau, em Portimão, aluíram durante a madrugada de ontem devido à chuva intensa que nos últimos dias tem caído no Algarve.
> 
> ...



Cada vez que chove cai uma arriba.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2011 às 14:57)

Estremoz: o vento tornou-se forte com rajadas de sudoeste. Muita instabilidade para noroeste e norte, conforme mostram as fotografias tiradas à 10 minutos ...


----------



## Aurélio (14 Nov 2011 às 15:20)

Bom dia por aqui madrugada marcada por meia duzia de trovoadas, meia duzia de chuva e muito vento ... fazia UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !! Parecia um fantasma 

Acho que Faro chegou no dia de hoje ao dia 30 mm, dado que a noite parece ter rendido uns impressionantes 7 mm ....

Mas não nos podemos queixar comparando com aquilo que pode agora surgir 

Temo que agora venha o tempo seco durante uma eternidade esperando eu que muito sinceramente esteja enganado ....


----------



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2011 às 15:29)

Boa tarde,

Como já atrás referi, a madrugada ficou marcada pela intensa trovoada que se abateu aqui na zona, com o pico de intensidade entre a 01h30 e as 03h30 em Silves. Foi realmente incrível, com clarões constantes e com cerca de 5 ou 6 raios a cairem a menos de 200/300 metros da minha casa, no espaço de 2 ou 3 minutos, acompanhados de trovões que eram umas autênticas "bombas".
Consegui filmar uma boa parte desta acção toda. E ainda tirei algumas fotos também. Logo à noite já coloco aqui. 

Não sei se foi coincidência ou não, mas hoje de manhã, a bateria do meu carro estava em curto-circuito e lá tive que comprar uma nova!

De referir que no pico da trovoada tive um rain rate de perto dos 180mm/h no Sitio das Fontes.

Esta manhã também começou bem, com trovoada e chuva torrencial entre as 08 e as 08h30 (com 160mm/h no Sitio das Fontes).

Tenho, assim, um acumulado de *26mm* no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Nov 2011 às 16:57)

Alter do Chão:Mini tornado provoca estragos em edifícios e arranca uma dezena de árvores    
14-Nov-2011  
Um mini-tornado, registado hoje na vila de Alter do Chão, distrito de Portalegre, provocou danos em quatro edifícios e arrancou em dezena de árvores.

Segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre, o mini-tornado provocou mais estragos nos edifícios do mercado e piscinas municipais, onde a força do vento partiu vidros e arrancou algumas telhas. 

A mesma fonte adiantou que no Largo Caldeira Barreto, foram arrancadas  oito árvores, não havendo feridos a registar.

O fenómeno foi registado cerca das 14:50.

Gabriel Nunes

http://www.radioportalegre.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4647&Itemid=54


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Nov 2011 às 17:15)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2011 às 17:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,7 ºC (11h54)
Temperatura mínima = 12,4 ºC (12h24 )

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Chuva durante a madrugada e início da manhã; aguaceiros ao longo do dia.
Acentuada descida da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima (provisório) = 6,2 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2011 às 17:36)

*Vento destrui árvores centenárias no Alentejo*

Durante a madrugada de segunda-feira, rajadas de vento forte arrancaram literalmente várias dezenas de árvores centenárias no concelho de Alvito. Numa das propriedades atingidas, as chapas de um armazém voaram quase um quilómetro.

Vídeo RTP: 

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?t=Vento-destrui-arvores-centenarias-no-Alentejo.rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=499294&tm=8


----------



## amando96 (14 Nov 2011 às 18:01)

Choveu agora aqui um pouco do nada 

Céu com ar ameaçador.

15ºC

Não tenho dados de precipitação porque se acabaram as pilhas já no outro dia, ainda não substitui.


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2011 às 19:25)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Alter do Chão:*Mini tornado* provoca estragos em edifícios e arranca uma dezena de árvores
> 14-Nov-2011
> Um _*mini-tornado*_, registado hoje na vila de Alter do Chão, distrito de Portalegre, provocou danos em quatro edifícios e arrancou em dezena de árvores.
> 
> ...



Não há forma de acabar com esta praga dos mini/nano/micro tornados


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2011 às 20:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia calmo com um aguaceiro por volta das 18 horas, de resto, o dia foi de céu nublado com abertas. A madrugada essa foi animada. Entre as 4h20m e as 4h30m, caiu uma forte trovoada com raios constantes de 5 em 5 segundos e alguns mesmos em simultâneo, choveu 12 mm nessa altura.

Mas aconteceu uma coisa muito estranha, a temperatura deu um valente tombo, às 4h15m tinha 20ºC, durante a chuva e a trovoada forte, o vento soprava muito forte nessa altura e a temperatura desceu a uns impressionantes 8.8ºC, tenho visto as estações amadoras, de Almancil até aqui, e não encontro igual, a de Tavira até deixou de transmitir e vendo o radar, a célula entrou em Olhão e foi atingido com bastante força até VRSA:

O que leva a temperatura cair tão bruscamente, será um bug devido à trovoada, é que nunca aconteceu isto antes e já tenho a estação há 9 anos. 

Máxima: 19.1ºC
mínima: 8.8ºC
atual: 13.1ºC

Precipitação: 19 mm


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Nov 2011 às 20:15)

MSantos disse:


> Não há forma de acabar com esta praga dos mini/nano/micro tornados



Estava à espera dessa observação   Ufffff
Apesar de tudo, fica o registo, esperando que o IM, relativamente a este momento se refira, caso seja justificavel. 
Pessoalmente e não tendo imagens nem mais relatos penso que não se consegue identificar o que quer que seja, a não ser os danos.
QQ coisa como...richter e mercalli !!!


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2011 às 20:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas aconteceu uma coisa muito estranha, a temperatura deu um valente tombo, às 4h15m tinha 20ºC, durante a chuva e a trovoada forte, o vento soprava muito forte nessa altura e a temperatura desceu a uns impressionantes 8.8ºC, tenho visto as estações amadoras, de Almancil até aqui, e não encontro igual, a de Tavira até deixou de transmitir e vendo o radar, a célula entrou em Olhão e foi atingido com bastante força até VRSA:
> 
> O que leva a temperatura cair tão bruscamente, será um bug devido à trovoada, é que nunca aconteceu isto antes e já tenho a estação há 9 anos.



Não terá caído granizo?


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2011 às 20:34)

AnDré disse:


> Não terá caído granizo?



Não sei se caiu, estava na cama, nem saí da cama  e o quarto fica virado para norte não ouvi se caiu granizo realmente, só ouvia o vento a assobiar.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2011 às 22:38)

Depois da madrugada e início de manhã muito activos meteorologicamente, o resto do dia foi calmo, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a moderado de W. 

A máxima foi de *20,3ºC* e a minima registei-a há pouco, com *10,9ºC* (é possível que ainda desça mais até às 24h.

E já coloquei as fotos e video da madrugada passada no tópico respectivo:

Trovoada em Silves - 14/11/2011


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2011 às 23:06)

Estremoz: esta noite voltou a ser de chuva  intensa, entre as 18h00 e as 19h00. Por agora céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2011 às 23:35)

*Alto Alentejo - 14.11.2011_14h45*



















Sat24

Descargas eléctricas





Reflectividade




copyright © 2008 IM

*Mau tempo danifica viaturas e edifícios em Alter do Chão*

O mau tempo que atingiu, esta segunda-feira à tarde, a zona de Alter do Chão, em Portalegre, danificou parcialmente duas viaturas e deixou diversos edifícios destelhados. Segundo a fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre, o temporal provocou danos matérias numa das principais ruas de Alter do Chão, não havendo feridos a registar. O alerta foi dado às autoridades às 14.50 horas.
A chuva e o vento forte provocaram a queda de oito árvores, tendo duas delas danificado parcialmente duas viaturas que se encontravam estacionadas junto ao Largo Barreto Caldeira, no centro da vila. A mesma fonte adiantou que não há estruturas em risco, apesar de terem ficado parcialmente destelhados vários edifícios, como o mercado municipal, piscina municipal e Igreja da Misericórdia. 
Em declarações à Lusa, a GNR adiantou que também o posto da polícia de Alter do Chão foi afectado pelo mau tempo, tendo-se registado alguns problemas na instalação eléctrica e em algumas janelas. Para o local foram mobilizados quatro elementos dos sapadores florestais, apoiados por um veículo, quatro bombeiros e dois veículos da corporação de Alter do Chão.

Fonte: Jornal de Notícias


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2011 às 14:06)

Tarde típica a lembrar que se aproxima o inverno, com períodos de céu muito nublado, aguaceiros dispersos
e vento (frio ) moderado com rajadas de oeste/noroeste.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (15 Nov 2011 às 14:28)

Ola amigos

Hoje amanheceu nublado cielopoco algum nevoeiro, com minimade 8,5 ° c,
choveu durante uma hora a 2 mm, agora temos 17 ° C, poucas nuvens e do céu.

www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2011 às 19:20)

Estremoz, dia de aguaceiros dispersos ao longo do dia. Fica a fotografia tirada às 17h00:


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Nov 2011 às 20:30)

Passaram hoje pelo menos duas células, mas sempre à volta da cidade, devem ter rendido bem onde passaram.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2011 às 21:45)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,7 ºC (13h25)
Temperatura mínima = 10,0 ºC (07h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima (provisório) = 6,2 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2011 às 22:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e de resto um dia sem nada a assinalar.

Máxima: 19.0ºC
mínima: 10.1ºC
atual: 12.1ºC

Este mês levo uns impressionantes 39 mm acumulados, este mês deve ficar pelos 50 mm se chegar. Fica a 55% da normal para o mês.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2011 às 00:07)

> Este mês levo uns impressionantes 39 mm acumulados, este mês deve ficar pelos 50 mm se chegar. Fica a 55% da normal para o mês.



Esses valores de precipitação aí por Olhão nunca me deixam de impressionar... acho isso realmente baixíssimo! tenho a ideia que alguns km's mais para o interior já não é assim...mesmo Faro(cidade) deve ter mais acumulado do que isso este mês.
Aqui por Loulé este mês devemos andar à volta dos 70 e tal mm acumulados talvez 80, isto pelos meus cálculos empirícos, ou até poderei estar bastante enganado.
É frustante mas enfim temos de viver com isso. Tou com esperanças que em Dezembro bloqueie mais a Norte e as depressões desçam mais em latitude, caso contrário vais ser difícil apanhar-mos o comboio e ficaremos aquém da média. Se se mantivesse sempre assim não era mau porque grão a grão enche a galinha o papo só que mais tarde ou mais cedo ele bloqueia mas pronto isso é uma incógnita.

Bom por aqui hoje começou com céu pouco nublado mas a pouco e pouco céu foi encobrindo e parece que ainda choveu aqui por Loulé durante a tarde. Sei porque me contaram porque passei o dia perto de Quarteira e lá o dia esteve radiante e bem soalheiro! com uma ou outra nuvem a passar claro
De resto este Outono mete inveja a muitos locais da Europa, quando não chove os dias estão super agradáveis e dá para fazer tudo o que se tem a fazer ao ar livre.., por isso, não há desculpa!


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2011 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

A noite foi fresquinha, com a minima a descer aos *7,6ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento sigo com céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco de NNE e 11,7ºC.

Relativamente à precipitação que tem ocorrido por aqui este mês, vou com um total de *90,8mm *no Sitio das Fontes, o que já não está nada mau e já superou os valores registados no mês de Novembro de 2010 (75mm) e 2009 (16,2mm).


----------



## manchester (16 Nov 2011 às 11:28)

Bons dias foristas,

Olhando para as imagens no site Sat24, uma borrasca que me parece com alguma força dirige-se lentamente para Sul, que vos parece? Acham que vai dar alguma coisa?


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2011 às 11:44)

manchester disse:


> Bons dias foristas,
> 
> Olhando para as imagens no site Sat24, uma borrasca que me parece com alguma força dirige-se lentamente para Sul, que vos parece? Acham que vai dar alguma coisa?



Bom dia, 

Todos os modelos prevêem que praticamente tudo se dissipe ao largo da costa.

O ECMWF admite que possa chegar alguma chuva fraca ao litoral oeste.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2011 às 11:47)

Nuvens médias e altas. Talvez aguaceiros fracos mas não para o sul.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2011 às 17:40)

Regressa o tempo monótono apenas com muita nuvem e humidade... 12.3ºC e 80% HR com vento fraco.


----------



## Redfish (16 Nov 2011 às 18:29)

Por aqui igualmente...

13 º e algumas nuvens no ceu


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2011 às 22:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,0 ºC (14h53)
Temperatura mínima = 9,6 ºC (06h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima (provisório) = 6,2 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2011 às 22:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 19.8ºC
mínima: 10.7ºC
atual: 12.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2011 às 22:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,8 ºC (14h25)
Temperatura mínima = 8,4 ºC (07h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima (provisório) = 6,2 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2011 às 09:09)

Bom dia,

Noite fria por cá, com a minima a baxar aos *6,8ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.
Neste momento, sigo com céu limpo, 12,0ºC e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2011 às 17:54)

Aqui não chega a chuva nem nada. 14.4ºC e 74% HR. Máxima de 16.3ºC pelas 13:49 e mínima de 10.0ºC pelas 7:19.

O vento tem se mostrado moderado todo o dia, de NE de manhã, e agora de SE. Rajada máxima 31.7 km/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2011 às 19:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima: 19.3ºC
mínima: 9.1ºC
atual: 15.5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2011 às 20:06)

Aqui por Silves já chove fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Nov 2011 às 20:24)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui por Silves já chove fraco.



IDEM por aqui


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2011 às 21:34)

A frente está completamente desfeita. Não se espera nada de significativo.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2011 às 21:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (13h57)
Temperatura mínima = 9,9 ºC (07h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Por aqui chove  e a pressão desceu já bastante ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima (provisório) = 6,2 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2011 às 22:03)

Chove neste momento em Faro mas nada de importante com na Grande Lisboa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2011 às 22:05)

São sempre os mesmos, a levarem com ela, é injusto.  Agreste, aqui ficamos sempre com as sobras. 

Aqui, ainda não chove, mas não deve tardar, já que o amigo Agreste diz que chove em Faro.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Nov 2011 às 22:09)

Vamos ver o que nos calha...também já não tenho esperança


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2011 às 22:26)

Já registei 1 mm e sigo com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2011 às 23:07)

1 mm também aqui do outro lado do rio seco... 

É certo que o radar tem mais qualquer coisa só que é uma autêntica lotaria...


----------



## Redfish (18 Nov 2011 às 23:21)

Calma pessoal 
Penso ainda que na proxima madrugada/manhã poderão surgir algumas supresas para o Algarve, com a ocorrencia de alguma precipitação digna de registo.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2011 às 23:23)

Por aqui rendeu *2,2mm*...muito pouco...Vem lá mais qualquer coisa a W, resta saber se chega cá.

Pelo radar, o sotavento deverá ser contemplado com alguns bons mm daqui a 1 ou 2 horas.


----------



## Redfish (18 Nov 2011 às 23:36)

Agora começou a trovejar e ja avistei clarões 

Aguaceiros moderados


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2011 às 00:02)

Zonas com maior actividade eléctrica por agora na região sul:

Alto Alentejo - Concelho de *Elvas*

Algarve - Concelhos de *Albufeira* e *Loulé*

Fonte: ImapWeather


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2011 às 00:22)

Voltou a abrir a torneira, a ver se chega aos 5mm...


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2011 às 11:02)

Afinal parece que ainda apareceram 15-20mm durante a madrugada. Assim já estamos mais perto da média deste mês.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2011 às 12:17)

Boas, por aqui, a noite foi de alguns aguaceiros mas nada de muito relevante. Choveu mais do dobro em Faro do que aqui, sempre a mesma coisa.  Registei apenas 8 mm durante o dia de hoje, enquanto a estação da Região de Turismo do Algarve tem 17.6 mm, quase 10 mm a mais do que eu.


----------



## Levante (19 Nov 2011 às 15:21)

Boa tarde!
Após uma longa ausência, regresso aqui ao fórum para perguntar ao vizinho Algarvio1980 se teve o prazer de ver a funnel cloud que pairou durante 20m entre o Farol e a Culatra (14-14h20)


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2011 às 15:49)

Levante disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Após uma longa ausência, regresso aqui ao fórum para perguntar ao vizinho Algarvio1980 se teve o prazer de ver a funnel cloud que pairou durante 20m entre o Farol e a Culatra (14-14h20)



Ora boas Levante, bem regressado, eu tenho um prédio em frente, só vi que estava bastante negro a sul/sudoeste, o que eu vi foi as manchas de precipitação na zona do Farol. Claramente, onde tu estás, tens uma vista muito privilegiada sobre as ilhas.  As imagens de radar, mostram um pontinho mesmo junto a Olhão.

Não conseguiste fotografar, embora seja bastante distante.


----------



## Levante (19 Nov 2011 às 15:55)

Agora sou da "baixa", aqui em frente à marina, digamos que também se tem um bom visual quando as meninas entram de S e SW 
Ao inicio fiquei um pouco céptico, porque de facto havia uma cortina de chuva, a base das nuvens era bastante negra, mas não parecia uma célula daquelas ameaçadoras, tanto que nem trovejava nem chovia aqui. Mas claramente uma funnel cloud, com umas dimensoes de cerca de 1/5-1/4 da distancia entre a base da nuvem e o mar, muito bem definida e calminha, aguentou-se uns bons 15m que eu tivesse visto. No Sat24 era preciso uma lupa, mas no radar claramente uma minuscula (mas activa) célula que pairou em cima de toda a ilha da Culatra durante uns 20-30m. Grande e inesperada visão!


----------



## Levante (19 Nov 2011 às 15:57)

Não fotografei...estava tão pasmado a ve-la que nem me lembrei  É pena porque daqui é mais próximo e acho que com zoom daria para ve-la bem. Olhos bem abertos, pode ser que esta banda pós frontal a cruzar Sagres ainda nos reserve animação à tarde


----------



## Levante (19 Nov 2011 às 17:15)

Desde as 16h30 que está em desenvolvimento uma célula de pequenas dimensões na costa do Cabo de Santa Maria, poucos km a S-SSW da Ilha da Barreta. É muito estática, avança muito lentamente costa dentro numa direcção N-NNE e passará entre Olhão e Faro. Começa a chover e ouve-se trovejar. No radar é bem visivel, movimenta-se muito lentamente, poderá intensificar-se. O cape é bom, não há vento, e o núcleo da depressão começa a alojar-se a SW do Cabo de Sao Vicente.


----------



## Stormm (19 Nov 2011 às 17:25)

Boas, pelos vistos também repararam na funnel cloud que passou entre a Culatra e o Farol!
Ao lado estava uma grande célula com nuvens muito escuras, deve ter descarregado bem no mar!!
Com muito zoom consegui tirar uma fotografia á funnel cloud


----------



## Levante (19 Nov 2011 às 17:41)

Apanhaste já na fase de dissipação, na vertente oeste da pequena célula já começava a abrir o céu, ainda assim é perceptível! 
Chove com intensidade moderada há cerca de 30m, troveja de forma fraca, sem relampagos visiveis (por mim), a pequena célula está estática neste momento em cima de Olhão, e pelo radar não parece dar sinais de intensificação, o que poderia dar bons acumuados. Contudo, a atmosfera está muito instável, com múltiplas pequenas células aqui na zona do Cabo de Santa Maria e também no Barlavento algarvio. A nova banda de instabilidade que se encontra a SW deverá chegar dentro de 2-3h, vamos ver como evoluiu, mas hoje pode haver surpresas pontual e localmente, as condições são bastante favoráveis


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2011 às 17:44)

Aqui o céu tem estado extremamente ameaçador mas nada de nada 

11.3ºC, 0.1ºC da mínima e 98% HR. Vento fraco.


----------



## Stormm (19 Nov 2011 às 18:39)

Chove forte neste momento!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2011 às 19:04)

Boas, por aqui, como os meus vizinhos disseram, ela está a cair moderada, por vezes forte. Sigo com 12.2ºC e levo 22 mm acumulados hoje, desde que começou a chover, por volta das 17h10m mais ou menos, levo já 14 mm.

19h08m: Chove forte neste momento.

19h18m: Chove torrencialmente neste momento


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2011 às 19:25)

Levo 29 mm acumulados e chove torrencialmente.  É o dilúvio em Olhão.

Neste momento, cai Granizo.

19h31m: 34 mm


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2011 às 19:32)

Por aqui a tarde tem sido de chuva fraca.
Levo neste momento *7,4mm *acumulados.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2011 às 19:54)

Margem direita do rio seco na dianteira... aqui "apenas" 32mm hoje...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2011 às 19:59)

35 mm até agora e rebentou uma bomba.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2011 às 20:01)

Por acaso ouvi um som ao longe, talvez uma trovoada.


----------



## amando96 (19 Nov 2011 às 20:08)

À pouco houvi um trovão de durou uns 15 segundos, mas estava longe.

Chove moderado há algum tempo, não tenho valores reais porque antes da chuva troquei as pilhas do pluviómetro, mas agora apercebi-me que troquei por pilhas gastas


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2011 às 20:21)

A estação da Região de Turismo indica trovoadas/chuva fraca.  Aqui, só rebentou um trovão e único, neste momento, não chove.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Nov 2011 às 21:10)

Altura:
Por aqui trovoada esporádica ao largo do mar...
Parece estar uma célula a ganhar força e a querer chegar cá...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2011 às 21:33)

Boas, por aqui, está mais calmo depois da chuva forte entre as 19 h e as 20 horas.

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 11.5ºC
atual: 13.1ºC

Precipitação: 36 mm (até ao momento)


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2011 às 23:19)

Em Faro, neste momento, chove de forma fraca a moderada, visto que a estação da Região de Turismo vai acusando precipitação, por aqui, não chove.

Os modelos ainda colocam cerca de 10 mm durante esta noite. Vamos ver se ainda calha alguma coisa, trovoadas é que isto anda fraquito. O meteograma para Olhão coloca aumento do Cape até 300 durante a madrugada.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Nov 2011 às 23:51)

chove fraco por aqui


----------



## Levante (20 Nov 2011 às 00:25)

Aqui choveu moderado-forte, por vezes torrencial ao fim da tarde/inicio de noite. Chovia dentro do continente....  As ruas estavam alagadas com vários lençóis de água na marginal da marina a proporcionar aquaplaning 
É um belo acumulado algarvio1980, ainda muito aquém do que choveu naquele belo dia de Maio, ainda assim, de acordo com os modelos (que punham a chuva toda para a madrugada de 6ª), uma bela surpresa.
Eu bem disse à tarde que a estava muita instabilidade, e que as células pareciam bombas ao largo do Cabo de Santa Maria  Mais uma vez, confirma-se: as melhores chuvas é quanto se forma gota fria a SW de São Vicente


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2011 às 09:53)

Já levamos muitas horas sempre a chover, toda a noite choveu fraco a moderado... 

Ontem, 35mm, com um bom período inicial entre as 19h e as 20h;

Hoje, 50 mm e continua a chover...

A média do mês (118mm) já era!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2011 às 10:10)

Bom dia,

Por cá não tenho um acumulado tão grande como no Sotavento. Choveu durante a maior parte da noite (principalmente a partir da 1h30), mas de forma fraca e constante. No Sitio das Fontes tenho *8,4mm* acumulados e aqui em Silves tenho 9mm.


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2011 às 10:25)

A generalidade das estações marcam todas 6-12mm, mesmo as da serra. Apenas a zona litoral entre Faro e Vila Real de Santo António tem valores acima de 35 mm no dia de ontem e hoje continua a chover, aliás não parou ainda de chover.


Parece que está a levantar, está a transformar-se numa espécie de neblina.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Nov 2011 às 10:41)

Bom dia .... e que belo dia, e aqui o que se gosta é deste tipo de depressões espécie de cut-offs, e já se leva imensas horas de chuva quase consecutiva ....

Ontem em Faro caiu ... cerca de 36,1 mm !!

No dia de hoje já deve ir acima dos 40 mm !!

Absolutamente incrivel !!

Faro ja está em cerca de 112 mm este mês e já com cerca de 30 mm acima da média algo que nunca pensei ... e que mostra que quando existe este tipo de depressão os modelos subestimam a precipitação aqui no Algarve do mesmo modo que sobreestimam quando a depressão vem de Noroeste ....


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2011 às 10:54)

Muita chuva aqui por Loulé também! Tem estado sempre a cair certinha. A rua atrás da minha casa já parece um mar, o que indica que já ultrapassou os 40mm acumulados. (A última vez que vi a rua assim foi no dia 18 Maio deste ano)


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2011 às 11:08)

Já agora...ontem quando fui à serra de manhã e passei na zona central do concelho de Loulé mais propriamente na zona de Salir/Barrosas verifiquei que durante a madrugada tinha caído uma boa carga de água. Os ribeiros iam bem cheios e os terrenos todos alagados. O curioso é que uns km's mais a oeste na zona de Monte Ruivo(Alte) nada de especial se passou. Segundo relatos que tive durante a madrugada ouviu-se uma forte trovoada para a zona de Salir/Barranco do Velho.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2011 às 12:10)

Boas, por aqui, a noite foi de chuva moderada com picos de forte a torrencial. Rebentaram às 4h45m duas autênticas bombas, há muito tempo, não ouvia uns trovões tão potentes.

Olhando ao satélite, não deve faltar muito para começar a chover. Desde das 17h15m de ontem até ao meio-dia de hoje levo 86 mm acumulados, sendo 57 mm desde da meia-noite.

Impressionante, eu gosto é destas mini cut-offs.


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2011 às 13:10)

Regressa novamente a chuva no mesmo ritmo certinho de toda a noite, depois de 4 horas de pausa. Parece durar algum tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2011 às 14:01)

Em Olhão, a estrada que passa por detrás do LIDL, lavagem de carros e que dá acesso para o Continente, está completamente alagada, devido ao transbordo de uma pequena ribeira aí existente.


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2011 às 18:27)

Terminada a chuva fica este dia 20 de Novembro com o 2º dia mais chuvoso do ano nesta parte do Algarve com 51mm logo atrás do dia 18 de maio.


----------



## Redfish (20 Nov 2011 às 18:34)

trovoadas disse:


> Já agora...ontem quando fui à serra de manhã e passei na zona central do concelho de Loulé mais propriamente na zona de Salir/Barrosas verifiquei que durante a madrugada tinha caído uma boa carga de água. Os ribeiros iam bem cheios e os terrenos todos alagados. O curioso é que uns km's mais a oeste na zona de Monte Ruivo(Alte) nada de especial se passou. Segundo relatos que tive durante a madrugada ouviu-se uma forte trovoada para a zona de Salir/Barranco do Velho.



Tb confirmei isso agora mesmo
Fui dar uma volta de bike e toda aquela zona do Barranco do Velho /Salir continua a escorrer agua...

Foram bastantes horas a chover certinho ate ao inicio da tarde...


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2011 às 19:28)

Redfish disse:


> Tb confirmei isso agora mesmo
> Fui dar uma volta de bike e toda aquela zona do Barranco do Velho /Salir continua a escorrer agua...
> 
> Foram bastantes horas a chover certinho ate ao inicio da tarde...



Pois...sem contar com a precipitação do final do dia de ontem e madrugada/manhã de hoje. Essa zona já estava literalmente debaixo de água quando em boa parte do Algarve pouco se ultrapassaram os 10mm, isto durante a frente da madrugada/manhã de ontem.
Hoje no percurso de Loulé/Faro estava tudo alagado! Uma imagem que já não via desde Dezembro de 2006 salvo erro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2011 às 20:05)

Boas, por aqui, a tarde foi calma, depois de uma noite e inicio da manhã com muita chuva.

Estrada que dá ligação ao Continente de Olhão:







Fuzeta:






O mar está completamente castanho com a água que vem do ribeiro Tronco.






Ao longe, vê-se a nova barra da Fuzeta, onde é visível as ondas na costa.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2011 às 13:25)

Céu nublado a meio da manhã e até já chuviscou. Sensação de frio assinalável...


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2011 às 19:25)

Amanhã deverá chover outra vez no litoral, tanto no litoral oeste, como no litoral sul, mas como as aguas estão ainda razoavelmente quentes ( 17ºC em Sines e 19ºC em Faro), é possivel que haja mais instabilidade nessas zonas do que o modelo vê.
Em todo o caso esperam-se 15 a 25mm por toda a costa, mas alguns pontos poderão ver algumas bandas convectivas mais intensas com acumulados locais de até 30-35mm.
Alguns desses locais que podem ver mais chuva são a serra algarvia ( Monchique)..


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2011 às 19:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas. 

Máxima: 18.4ºC
mínima: 10.0ºC
atual: 14.3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2011 às 20:24)

Dia monótono apenas com algumas nuvens, máxima de 14.9ºC e mínima de 9.8ºC. O vento de NW intensifica-se agora, bati mesmo agora a rajada máxima com 37.8 km/h.

Sigo com 11.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2011 às 23:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,7 ºC (14h07)
Temperatura mínima = 7,9 ºC (07h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Com chuva  já esta noite.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima (provisório) = 6,2 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2011 às 07:49)

E chove.  6.2ºC actuais com mínima de 6.0ºC, está fresquinho!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Nov 2011 às 09:14)

Chove, chove, chove !!!
Registei temperatura mínima de 4.6ºC   e seguimos com 5.7ºC 

Imagem de satélite fabulosa:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Redfish (22 Nov 2011 às 09:49)

O dia amanheceu com 6º e ceu limpo ...

Mas parece que a chuva apesar de pouca esta ai a chegar ....


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2011 às 12:24)

Deve afectar mais o barlavento. Deste lado devemos ter aguaceiros fracos e algum vento. O mar deve estar bestial na costa ocidental com os tais 6 metros.


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2011 às 12:25)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Imagem de satélite fabulosa:



Faz lembrar o tal dia 29 de janeiro de 2006 com a queda de neve no litoral mas desta vez não há frio...


----------



## ecobcg (22 Nov 2011 às 14:17)

Aqui por Lagoa cai agora um aguaceiro moderado, acompanhado de rajadas. No Sitio das Fontes nem uma pinga que caiu agora...

Sigo com 15,6ºC e 1mm acumulado esta noite.


----------



## Redfish (22 Nov 2011 às 14:43)

Olhando para a imagem do Radar do IM parece que esta tarde poderá causar algumas supresas interessantes...

_É esperar para ver _


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2011 às 16:00)

Regressa a chuva aqui ao ponto mais a sul do continente.


----------



## Happy (22 Nov 2011 às 16:20)

Isto está a ficar engraçado!! trovoada com relâmpago e chuva forte!!


----------



## ecobcg (22 Nov 2011 às 16:38)

Happy disse:


> Isto está a ficar engraçado!! trovoada com relâmpago e chuva forte!!



Aqui em Lagoa nada de trovoada...mas a chuva está cá!


----------



## ecobcg (22 Nov 2011 às 16:46)

Corrijo...agora já está a trovoada por aqui!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2011 às 17:07)

O centro de baixas pressões desceu ao longo do litoral ... Agora moderada instabilidade no barlavento algarvio. Possibilidade da instabilidade progredir para o interior do Alentejo (movimento de rotação contrário ao movimento dos ponteiros do relógio). Não esquecer a forte ondulação e a previsão de vento forte.







ImapWeather e Sat24


----------



## ecobcg (22 Nov 2011 às 17:10)

Por aqui a chuva já está a passar, bem como a trovoada (que foi apenas uns 1 ou 2 trovões fracos). Fiquei com um acumulado de *5mm* no Sitio das Fontes, com a temperatura neste momento a marcar *11,3ºC*. A pressão continua a descer devagar e o vento está fraco de W/SW.


----------



## amando96 (22 Nov 2011 às 17:29)

Já chove há mais ou menos uma hora 

10.1ºC
Mínima de 9.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2011 às 17:39)

Continua o ambiente frio... mais ou menos, o vento de NE está disposto a aquecer o ambiente  9.6ºC e 84% HR, a 680m na Serra já vai com 5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2011 às 22:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,3 ºC (15h13)
Temperatura mínima = 5,5 ºC (06h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*O dia de hoje foi já bastante frio, com chuva durante toda a manhã; este foi o dia de Novembro mais frio desde 13/11/2005, tendo em conta apenas os primeiros 22 dias do mês.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = *5,5 ºC* (dia 22).


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2011 às 23:29)

Dia bem bom e frio, mas a máxima foi... há 1h 

Extremos:
T. Máx: 10.4ºC (22:41 )
T. Mín: 6.0ºC (5:20)
Rajada máx: 30.6 km/h (11:47)
Pressão mínima: 1014.4 hPa (14:00)
Pressão máxima: 1020.4 hPa (20:24)

Actualmente a temperatura desceu a pique com o acalmamento do vento, 7.6ºC e 86% HR


----------



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2011 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com céu parcialmente nublado e fresco. A minima da noite foi de *8,2ºC* e neste momoento registo 11,2ºC e vento fraco de E.

A título de ponto de situação, e uma vez que me parece que até ao final do mês não deveremos ter muito mais chuva por aqui, será de referir o total acumulado este mês no Sitio das Fontes, que está nuns excelentes *116,6mm*! Ou seja, bem acima dos 83,5mm da Normal para Faro, e também bem acima da precipitação acumulada em Novembro, no Sitio das Fontes, nos 2 anos anteriores (75mm em 2010 e apenas 16,2mm em 2009).


----------



## trovoadas (23 Nov 2011 às 23:07)

De facto este mês tem sido excelente ! O rio Arade e a ribeira de Quarteira já correm como se tivessemos no Inverno
Os terrenos estão encharcados, por isso , vão saber bem estes dias soalheiros que teremos pela frente.
Hoje já foi um deles, com o sol a fazer-se sentir em pleno, mas mais a partir da tarde, porque de manhã ainda apareceram umas nuvens que encobriam o sol de vez em quando.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2011 às 23:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, com algumas nuvens de manhã.

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 9.2ºC
atual: 12.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Nov 2011 às 23:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,8 ºC (14h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*Predominío de céu pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado na parte da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 5,5 ºC (dia 22).


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2011 às 14:37)

Boa tarde,

Por cá a noite foi fresquinha, com a minima a descer aos *6,5ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento, sigo com 20,0ºC e com céu limpo. O vento está fraco de ESE.


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2011 às 16:32)

Alguns aguaceiros junto à fronteira do Baixo Alentejo:


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2011 às 17:44)

Aguaceiros já do lado de cá da fronteira:






A AEMET tem registos de trovoadas junto à fronteira.


----------



## Redfish (24 Nov 2011 às 18:43)

Depois de um dia bem normal e ceu limpo qual não é o meu espanto quando vejo um enorme na clarão de luz..

O primeiro Clarão ainda pensei que fosse a eluminação publica a falhar, mas depois apanhei um susto enorme pois não tava mesmo nada á espera .

É o que dá tar um dia sem vir ao *meteopt*, ficamos logo sem a preciosa informação obtida aqui...

Resumindo trovões e relapagos pelos zona serrana do Sotavento Algarvio


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2011 às 19:08)

Redfish disse:


> Depois de um dia bem normal e ceu limpo qual não é o meu espanto quando vejo um enorme na clarão de luz..
> 
> O primeiro Clarão ainda pensei que fosse a eluminação publica a falhar, mas depois apanhei um susto enorme pois não tava mesmo nada á espera .
> 
> ...



Confirmo! Aqui de Silves são bem visíveis os clarões a Este! E até já vi um relâmpago nuvem-terra bem grande!


----------



## amando96 (24 Nov 2011 às 19:08)

No caminho Tavira  São brás vi uns belos clarões 

Por cá começa a pingar muito fraco, mas pinga, pressão nos 1020hPa


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2011 às 19:49)

Quem havia de dizer... Aparentemente formaram-se aguaceiros na serra do Caldeirão!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2011 às 20:18)

Aqui por Silves já pinga...quem diria!?


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2011 às 20:25)

Passou de uma meras pingas para chuva fraca a moderada! Já está tudo molhado!


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2011 às 21:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,6 ºC (14h11)
Temperatura mínima = 9,3 ºC (07h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

*Hoje foi um dia igual ao de ontem: predomínio de céu pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado já no fim da tarde, especialmente nas regiões a sul de Estremoz.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 5,5 ºC (dia 22).


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2011 às 02:33)

Aljezur registou esta quinta-feira a temperatura mínima mais baixa e mais alta do território nacional: 0,8ºC a 22,9ºC.

Ao final da tarde, ocorreram aguaceiros e trovoadas, em especial na margem esquerda do Guadiana.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Nov 2011 às 13:24)

Está um belo dia por cá, com céu limpo, vento fraco de ESE e temperatura actual nuns agradáveis 22,4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2011 às 21:13)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,8 ºC (14h47)
Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (06h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 5,5 ºC (dia 22).


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2011 às 23:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 20.9ºC
mínima: 12.4ºC
atual: 13.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2011 às 20:40)

Alandroal: Temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 9,5 ºC e os 19,5 ºC, com 11 ºC por agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2011 às 20:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado a nublado por nuvens altas. 

Máxima: 18.9ºC
mínima: 7.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2011 às 21:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 7,9 ºC (07h43)

ONTEM

Temperatura máxima = 17,8 ºC (14h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

*Predomínio de céu nublado por nuvens altas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 5,5 ºC (dia 22).


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2011 às 21:51)

Os dias têm sido meteorologicamente monótonos por aqui, temperaturas máximas bem altinhas e de noite também devido ao vento.

Sigo com 12.2ºC depois de já ter tido 11ºC. Mínima de 10.5ºC e máxima de 18.6ºC pelas 15:37. Vento fraco que é suficiente para aumentar a temperatura.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Nov 2011 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

Manhã fresquinha por aqui, registando neste momento 7,9ºC no Sitio das Fontes. A minima da noite foi de *4,8ºC*.

O céu está limpo e o vento está fraco de ENE.


----------



## amando96 (28 Nov 2011 às 11:02)

Mínima de 10.4ºC

O orvalho foi tanto que acumulou 0.2mm


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2011 às 14:10)

Mínima de 9.5ºC por aqui. Nos vales mais abrigados chegou-se a registar 2ºC  Sigo com 17.4ºC actuais com vento fraco de S.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2011 às 19:46)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e noite fresquinha. 

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 6.7ºC
atual: 11.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2011 às 20:20)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,5 ºC (14h34)
Temperatura mínima = 7,8 ºC (06h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 5,5 ºC (dia 22).


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2011 às 09:04)

Bom dia,

A noite foi fria por cá, com a minima a descer aos *3,1ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de ESE e 8,3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2011 às 21:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,6 ºC (14h04)
Temperatura mínima = 7,7 ºC (05h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

*Manhã fria, com alguma geada em locais abrigados*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 5,5 ºC (dia 22).


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2011 às 21:51)

Sigo com 10,4ºC e 82% HR. Vento de NE, bem podia estar do quadrante Oeste para arrefecer as coisas. 
Mínima de 10,1ºC.
Máxima de 15,9ºC pelas 15:04


----------



## Paulo H (29 Nov 2011 às 23:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sigo com 10,4ºC e 82% HR. Vento de NE, bem podia estar do quadrante Oeste para arrefecer as coisas.
> Mínima de 10,1ºC.
> Máxima de 15,9ºC pelas 15:04



Isso é porque obriga o ar a subir a encosta de Portalegre, arrefecendo? Ou é para, havendo inversão térmica, transportar o ar mais frio do sopé, em direcção à cidade? 

É interessante interrogarmo-nos com estas questões, pois seria mais natural arrefecer com vento de NE transportando ar frio do interior da península (de feição mais continental), mas nem sempre é assim, em especial havendo inversão térmica, ou em dias que haja efeito fohen. 

Por ex, para quem se situe numa zona baixa em vale, o ideal para arrefecer num dia de inversão térmica, é que não haja vento, para que não se misture o ar arrefecido à superfície com as camadas superiores, acumulando-se frio, subindo a %HR e até podendo propiciar neblina/nevoeiro que impediria o aquecimento diurno.

Já estou a divagar..  tudo isto para dizer que dependendo da terra onde estejamos, é bom estar atento também à influência do vento na sua direcção e intensidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2011 às 23:20)

Acho que este tópico apesar de falar no Verão explica a situação. Ainda não percebi propriamente muito bem porquê o aquecimento também, mas que a temperatura sobe quando o vento está de NE ou do quadrante E, sobe, e nem sempre quando pára, começa a descer a temperatura. Onde eu vivo não pode ser considerado um vale mesmo, é mais uma planície a SW (com alguns vales depois mais à frente mas a uma altitude menor) e uns montes apesar de bem baixos a E e NE.

Nota: No tópico as imagens do Earth têm a elevação exagerada.

Sigo com 9,8ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2011 às 23:33)

Portalegre e região envolvente a Norte (mapa do GoogleEarth, com a amplição das elevações em 3X); para Sul estende-se uma área com predomínio de planícies, ligeiramente onduladas.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2011 às 23:40)

Pois, atenção Gerofil que isso é exagerado em 3x como disseste, não é assim tão inclinado.

Portalegre tem muita elevação e isso vê-se pela Serra de S. Mamede, mas a zona onde vivo é um pouco mais plana, apesar de ser afectada pelas elevações.


----------



## Paulo H (30 Nov 2011 às 00:16)

Em noites de inversão térmica, é normal que arrefeça bem em locais relativamente planos, não necessariamente em vales protegidos. Desde que o vento seja fraco, para que não se misture ar frio à superfície com ar mais quente 50 ou 100m logo acima! A zona SW de Portalegre (saída para Campo Maior), pode ser propícia a inversoes, melhor até que numa encosta sujeita a brisas de montanha (aí sim é raro que aconteça).


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2011 às 00:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sigo com 10,4ºC e 82% HR. Vento de NE, bem podia estar do quadrante Oeste para arrefecer as coisas.



Correcto; Portalegre está "abrigado" pela Serra de S. Mamede dos ventos do quadrante Norte (desnível acentuado de quase 500 metros).


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2011 às 16:43)

Boas, sigo com 13.0ºC já, promete sr uma noite fria se o vento não virar ou intensificar 

Máxima de 14.6ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2011 às 21:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,6 ºC (12h00)
Temperatura mínima = 7,1 ºC (04h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,8 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 5,5 ºC (dia 22).


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2011 às 23:28)

E lá está o vento de NE a fazer das suas. Tinha 11.7ºC e uns 60 e poucos % de HR, agora desceu aos 51% e tenho 12,3ºC. Vento moderado de NE.


----------

